# Which online photo print service?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an online photo print service please?

Having kept years of photos locked away in my laptop, i've decided to get some photos printed off. The last time I did this I used photobox, but i'm sure there must be lots of other companies I should consider?

Cheers


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Highly recommend Photo Box :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

DSCL are great with excellent prices and excellent printing quality.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Snap Fish have never let me down.
http://promo.snapfish.co.uk/sem_bra...C16784268547&gclid=CMCO7YKs67QCFQzKtAod_0MAPg

Simon


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Photobox :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Snapfish for me


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Tru print. I got an amazing photo book off there recently


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Photobox for me, used all of them claiming free prints and always gone back as brilliant quality and packaging.

They've also won Which? Best buy and highest rated in the Sunday times.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> DSCL are great with excellent prices and excellent printing quality.


This

Loads better than photobox who are very hit and miss over the last few years using them


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. Ive signed up to photobox again to get their new customer offers, but I got fed up with trying to install their uploading plug-in onto my Macbook!!

So im going to try DSCL. Not sure if they have any free offers for new customers though? Ive got about 100 photos that I want printing, I guess its going to take ages to upload them individually?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Snap fish all day long.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. Ive signed up to photobox again to get their new customer offers, but I got fed up with trying to install their uploading plug-in onto my Macbook!!


Easiest way is to upload via FTP using Filezilla


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions :thumb:

Photobox - I cant understand how to install their upload plugin onto my macbook, so they have lost my business.

DSCL - This is the site I wanted to use and I uploaded my photos, but when viewing my shopping basket the site just crashes. Ive also chosen the wrong photo size and theres no way of changing the size for all photos at once.

SnapFish - Uploaded my photos quickly, but I need some photos to be 5 x 3.5 size, which Snapfish dont appear to do!

Trueprint - Dont do 5 x 3.5 size

Not having much luck!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you considered doing them yourself - photo quality inkjet printers can be very cheap these days, or even a dye-sublimation printer such as the Canon Selphy series?

Just a thought.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The problem is, its once in a blue moon that I want to print photos. I normally produce photo books instead and Im going to try iPhoto service for my next photobook.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been toying with both online services and photo-books for ages, always printed my own until now on either inkjet or Canon Selphy which is ideal for small numbers of pix, but expensive if you want to print a lot of images.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like ive made progress uploading to photo box using their Connect tool


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Dunns is the one i always use. i was told about them through a pro photographer that i know and they are really helpful.

I've had a look around their processing lab and was very impressed.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, not heard of them before, I'll take a look


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

DSCL here too. Ordered loads from them and never had any problems.

Quality is top notch and turn around time is always quick.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Remember with Dscl to download and apply colour profiles in PS and order with the 'pro-service' and everything turns out lovely, no suprises


----------

